# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Dumm gelaufen x 14



## krawutz (20 Apr. 2020)




----------



## Rolli (20 Apr. 2020)

Ich kenne ja den Spruch "Mit dem Kopf durch die Wand" aber durch die Decke


----------



## comatron (22 Apr. 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Scheiß Navi.


----------

